# New Background



## Stevej72 (Jun 22, 2007)

This is the same Jr. Gent black titanium with deer antler that I had in another post with the black glass background.  Here I used 3500K flourescent and an 18% grey reference card to set white balance. 








On black glass with similar lighting to above.


----------



## gketell (Jun 22, 2007)

Pen looks fabulous in this pict.  

But the background really swallows that pen.  For me, contrasting colors really make the pen stand out.  Blue backgrounds for a brown pen, brown backgrounds for a blue pen.  And I personally LIKE the black background (just look at the background of most of my picts).  Try using those same camera settings with your reflective black background.  I think you will like the outcome; it will show a nice contrast.

GK


----------



## Tanner (Jun 22, 2007)

Steve, the pen looks great!  I do like the shiny black reflective surface you used before.  It makes the pen look real classy.[8D]  I may try a picture with the black surface this weekend.


----------

